# multicolor plastisol transfer



## bdojcinovski (May 22, 2007)

Hi 
I need some help for printing 2 colors plastisol transfers. My question is how/when to apply adhesive powder. What are the steps ?? is it print>flash>print>apply powder >cure or print>powder>cure>next color>powder >cure?? Please help


----------



## hey its brian (Jun 10, 2009)

I usually do the powder right before I do the final cure. Print-Flash-Print-powder- final cure.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

It was many years ago I printed transfers but when we started we got almost all our information from the manufacturers. They don't just make the product, they know how to use it and are happy to share.


----------

